# Incontinence or Bad Dream?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

About a minute ago, Aspen was asleep and he was shaking. I could tell he was having a dream because it's pretty regular with him. I found a very small puddle of pee on the floor next to him and a bit on his leg. Should I be worried?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Wait and see if it happens again and how often. Probably not.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It did not happen overnight. So I am guessing it was a bad dream and he tensed up, but I will keep a close eye on him...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor Aspen


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Another thing I noticed last night. I did not know it was pee because we have hardwood flooring. I thought it was water or something. I had to touch it with my finger and it smelled a tiny bit. Is it normal for it to hardly smell like pee? I mean the only way I could tell it was pee was because it was on his white fur. If it was just on the floor, I would have never known.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I would think that the more water Aspen drinks, the more diluted his pee will be. But I think Sara's the real pee expert around here. :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I would think that the more water Aspen drinks, the more diluted his pee will be. But I think Sara's the real pee expert around here. :wink:


He does drink a lot of water...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I bet his pee is just diluted. I think that's a good thing, though. From my understanding, the more yellow and stinky pee is, the more dehydrated you are.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! Pee is my specialty! :nerd:

Yes, the more water Aspen drinks the more dilute the pee will be. Duncan's pee is so very pale you would have to hold it up against a white back ground to see the slight yellow tint. It also doesn't smell like pee at all. He once had an accident in the house (totally my fault) and when I was cleaning it up I took a sniff and it smelled like water....

Could be that he just had a full bladder and some leaked out. If it happens again I would get a urine sample and take it in to your vet and have them run a UA.

Give that sweet Aspen a hug. :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvmybrt said:


> i took a sniff and it smelled like water....


Exactly!!! Just like water.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Exactly!!! Just like water.


Glad I'm not the only one walking around smelling my dogs pee. :lol:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> Glad I'm not the only one walking around smelling my dogs pee. :lol:


I think everyone on this forum does weird stuff with their dogs. I don't think we are alone... :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Pee expert LMAO! I gotta remember that one Sara.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

My husband's nickname is "scatman", we consider ourselves s*** and pee merchants too. Even though we only have two sibes anymore we still keep a notebook of daily activities and observations. It's a hangover from having 6 sibes at one time. Sometimes you may notice something and it doesn't seem serious at the time, but then it keeps cropping up again, and we find it very helpful to be able to look back in our notebook and be able to know when something was first observed, as well as pass on the info to the vet if needed. My vet loves our notebook. lol

Keep us posted on Aspen, but I would do a UA if it happens again too.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I just wanted to add that dilute urine is not necessarily a good thing. Dogs that drink a lot of water and urinate a LOT of dilute urine could be indicative of a lot of different medical issues/disorders, like kidney disease or an infection.

With dogs and cats, urine should be yellowish in color and have odor. The more yellow it is the more concentrated it is which means the kidneys are doing their job well. Of course really yellow/orange urine could be an indication of dehydration but that isn't really a big issue if your dog is healthy in all other respects.

Definitely let us know what goes on with Aspen!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> I just wanted to add that dilute urine is not necessarily a good thing. Dogs that drink a lot of water and urinate a LOT of dilute urine could be indicative of a lot of different medical issues/disorders, like kidney disease or an infection.
> 
> With dogs and cats, urine should be yellowish in color and have odor. The more yellow it is the more concentrated it is which means the kidneys are doing their job well. Of course really yellow/orange urine could be an indication of dehydration but that isn't really a big issue if your dog is healthy in all other respects.
> 
> Definitely let us know what goes on with Aspen!


Dilute urine is a great thing if you have a dog with canine hyperuricosuria. The last thing you want is acidic, concentrated urine as this is the kind of environment urate stones love and can form easily in. 

But, yes, if your dog is a healthy dog and all of a sudden starts drinking a lot of water for sure have a vet take a look and get a UA done. And, knowing that Aspen does not have HU I would be more cautious with dilute urine. 
:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

luvMyBRT said:


> Dilute urine is a great thing if you have a dog with canine hyperuricosuria. The last thing you want is acidic, concentrated urine as this is the kind of environment urate stones love and can form easily in.
> 
> But, yes, if your dog is a healthy dog and all of a sudden starts drinking a lot of water for sure have a vet take a look and get a UA done. And, knowing that Aspen does not have HU I would be more cautious with dilute urine.
> :smile:


Exactly. Normal healthy dogs without any underlying issues or disorders should have good concentrated urine. Even dilute *looking* urine can be plenty concentrated. Its just a matter of testing it to make sure.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I'll take him in for a UA just to make sure. And for peace of mind...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I think I'll take him in for a UA just to make sure. And for peace of mind...


Such a good mama. :smile:
I always say better safe than sorry. If there is something going on then you can get a hold on it asap. And, if nothing is wrong, it will be good for your peace of mind. 

Keep us posted.


----------

